# Plants for Terrariums/Vivariums - LIST



## Mywebbedtoes (Jul 2, 2007)

So we did this with Orchids http://www.dendroboard.com/plants/topic37050.html, and I would love to see a good thread with an extensive plant list that people can reference. Like me, I am sure many others are always interested in new plants to use in their tanks. We all know the basics like creeping fig and such, but hopefully we can get some interesting plants on here. I mostly kept this to plants I have direct experiance with. Please add to it.

*FERNS:* 
ET Fern
Korean Rock Fern
Autom Fern
Lemmon Button Fern
Button Fern

*PEOEROMIA* 
See: http://www.dendroboard.com/plants/topic35014.html
Peperomia prostrata
Peperomia argyreia

*DISCHIDIA *
Dischidia Geri
Dischidia ruscifolia
Dischidia nummularia
Dischidia cleistantha

*HOYA *
Hoya wayeti
Hoya Carnosa
Hoya curtisii

*ALOCASIA*
Alocasia 'Black Velvet'
Alocasia longiloba korthalsii
Alocasia Rugosa
Alocasia 'Polly'

*SELAGINELLA*
Selaginella - Plana

*OTHERS*
Corytoplectus cutucuensis
Pilea cadieri
Philodendron grazielae
Episcia 'Silver Skies'


----------



## KeroKero (Jun 13, 2004)

Autumn fern 

I have to find this a little problematic because I know the alocasia for example have size restrictions... like don't put in a tank under 24" tall. They may do great in frog tanks, but they have to be decent sized...

With that in mind, here are some examples of Exotic Angel plants (ditributing to Home Depot, Lowes, Walmart, etc) that when grown correctly will do well in vivs...

Alosobia dianthoflora (Gesneriad)
Anuthrium scherzerianum - small cultivars
Begonia - well, maybe not the EA cultivars but there are some small and mini begonia that will work
Calathea - smaller varieties will do well in large tanks (can get to 3')
Cissus amazonica (and discolor, but I don't know if EA has that one)
Columnea (Gesneriad) - pendent grower typically
Cryptanthus - earth stars... EA ones are usually small
Dischidia - but they may like more airflow and drier so be careful
Fern - Lots by EA, but the safest bets were already listed above
Ficus - stick to the creeping fig types as the rest are trees
Fittonia - any and all
Hoya - same deal as Dishidia
Hypoestes - good but gets tall and leggy... pinch heavily and root cuttings at the base of the plant to keep bushy
Lipstick (gesneriad) similar to Columnea but tend to be larger leaved
Maranta - Prayer plants... all varieties will work, don't get very tall and like to creep.
Nephthytis/Arrowhead Vine - all varieties will work but some are larger than others, some are more aggressive growers than others, and some vine like crazy while others don't vine at all
Peperomia - lots of varities with caperata/ripple being great, most will work but avoid magnolifolia and obtusifolia varieties as they usually just rot
Philodendron - stick to "micans", "brazil", and "silver" (actually a scindapsis) varieties, the rest get big
Pilea - most varieites seem to do well... pinch the busy types to keep them bushy
Pellonia/Polynesian Ivy - great stuff
Pothos - can't go wrong with it
Purple Passion - For bigger tanks, keep well pinched
Purple Waffle/Hemigraphis - keep pinched for best bushy
Rhaphiodora/Mini Split Leaf - looks like a mini split leaf monstera
Spathiphyllum/Peace Lily - smallest varieties only for medium to large tanks
Spider Plants
Tradescantia/Wandering Jew - fast growers, T. spathacea gets pretty big
Zebra Plant/Aphelandra - for larger tanks

I've skipped a whole bunch of plants that people like to use because for one reason or another they are generally inappropriate for PDF tanks... usually size, or they are temperate/arid species.


----------



## Mywebbedtoes (Jul 2, 2007)

KeroKero said:


> Autumn fern


Eh, you got the idea.  Nice list Corey, thanks.


----------

